# THE LONGEST PIECE OF ROLLING STOCK ON YOUR RR



## Festus (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm building the caboose log skidder in the following photo:

http://s1195.photobucket.com/user/D...=3&o=8


I have no idea how long this one actually is but using the height of one worker as 6' and measuring from there, I'd say it was about 36-40' long. I own perhaps 9 or 10 Aristo-Craft 50' box cars and/or reefers and also notice they are now selling 60' box cars in 1/29th scale which are 25.5" long. I'd like to lengthen my caboose log skidder to 25-30" and also build two flat cars to go with it for when the arms are down to travel. I also want to spruce up the caboose a bit. 

My question is, what's the longest piece of rolling stock you have on your RR and what is it? I don't want the world record but I want to be close without making it look ridiculous. I've been trying to keep things in 1/2" scale but don't really care because the kids that visit don't care either. This caboose log skidder will be traveling on 15' curves.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm sure I'll be the wimp on this thread, but my longest is currently LGB European prototype freight cars at 15" over the bodywork or about 16" over the buffers. 

It sounds like you're proposing to make you log skidder longer than the original prototype?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, 40' is nothing in standard gauge... USAT modern streamlined passenger cars are 80' long, and the new car carriers from USAT seem to be the record holder... like 86' I think. 

So, maybe you are looking for the longest prototype car in narrow gauge? 

Greg 

p.s. the Aristo heavyweights are 72' long


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

The AristoCraft heavyweights are not the longest pieces made in G-scale, but at 30" between the couplers, they are close. But sometimes width is the problem and while the heavyweights can go anywhere on my railroad (including back-to-back LGB 16000 turnouts), I can't even get the Bachmann Consolidation's tender to go around, let alone the engine.

You can watch the heavyweights (and others) run on the T&LBRR at the link.

Watch 'em Run


----------



## AndyC (Jan 2, 2008)

The longest single piece of rolling stock are the Autoracks at 90 scale feet, Actual 1:1 measurement is 37 & 1/2 inches..


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

A hundred years ago 5' was the average height of US men. 
Sierra passenger cars are my big stuff... 

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Do you have a goal fer the longest caboose/skidder car? 

15 ft circles are and will dictate how long any car can be operated on ''your layout''.... 

best to determine what that is first, before it sits on a straight siding some place! 

My longest cars have been 90 ft - 7 bay covered hoppers, built before USA's now equal auto rack cars came out... mine run on 12-13 ft. radius tho... see what I mean!! 

I have not exceeded any thing longer than real freight cars, flats are 89'-4'', but past like 91ft. and change with couplers.... 

Dirk - DMRR


----------



## Festus (Jun 28, 2010)

I do want to lengthen the caboose in the photo but just a little, maybe 10' or so. I believe I'll keep it down to 60' so no more than 30". Or will that look goofy? I'll know soon.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Festus, I was interested in your build, any progress? 

Greg


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By Festus on 05 May 2013 02:50 PM 
I'm building the caboose log skidder in the following photo:

http://s1195.photobucket.com/user/D...=3&o=8


I have no idea how long this one actually is but using the height of one worker as 6' and measuring from there, I'd say it was about 36-40' long. 


If it's maximum length you want, measuring with both booms down, from boom end to boom end would give the most impressive value.  

If you are looking for the longest rolling stock overall length (no booms), a UP Big Boy would probably be one of the longest (if not the longest).


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

USAT streamline passenger coach 
Aristo heavyweight Pullman, RPO. 
As for motive power: 
USAT SD70MAC, Rio Grande heritage 
Bachmann K27 
All freight equipment, standard and narrow gauge, are 40 foot. 
Anything bigger, on my layout, doesn't look right.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Trying to figure out the point of this thread. 

Festus is making a caboose log skidder, and with the booms and flat car on either side, it would be pretty long. 

The booms look longer than the car in the picture. Thus the overall length could be 120 foot. 

That's longer than most cars I know of, but the longest car I know of is the Schnabel car, about 230 foot long. 

But Festus asked what is the longest car "we" have... that would most likely be the new USAT auto carrier car, which is what, 89 foot? 

So Festus, I think if you build this caboose and count the length including the booms, you will have the longest G scale car until someone makes a Schabel. 

Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Trying to figure out the point of this thread? 
I agree, 
longest piece, I would have to say my 5 pack stack car. It has coupler on each end and is run as one car.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, would be subject to interpretation... does an articulated car count as one? I found some articulated car carriers at 145 feet. 

How about that Schnabel car? It does not even all fit in this picture! It can CARRY a load 113 feet long! Marty I think you need one!











Greg


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm surprised no one has tried making this yet: 
http://www.peachmountain.com/5star/...09_2099_NSengupta_AberdeenProvingGroundss.jpg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Festus, 
If your track is close to buildings or fences near the curves your booms may be a problem. 
Another thing is these beasts were hauled out to the woods and left there, only moving from camp to camp. It would be more likely spotted on a siding than running on the main. 
If that doesn't matter, why would anything else be goofy? 

The most driving message here is: It's your RR do what you want. 

Happy Rails 

John


----------

